# Assurian Replacements Suck...



## cparker89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Got a assurian replacement phone last month ( maybe should of just used my upgrade ) and now the damn thing won't charge already ... Another thing is immediately when I got the phone something was wrong with the screen but I didn't say anything because I was just happy to have gotten a new replacement ( accidently hit next day air instead of saturday shipping so I had to wait all weekend plus I had already been without a phone for atleast a week because I lost it and thought I'd be able to find it so I waited to make the claim ) and it wasn't too horrible. Atleast it came with a warranty and they are shipping probably another refurbished phone to my house tomorrow and im hoping it will be better than the last one but I almost really doubt it because I always have bad luck with replacement phones. When I had my htc touch and had to file an insurance claim they had to send me 3 different replacements and neither one of them worked properly "out of the box!" so then they sent me a brand new touch pro 2 and the same thing happened with that phone until they just gave me a brand new one out of the box... Anyway I just decided to vent a little bit because I am a little frustrated that you pay $10 a month and $95 when you file a claim and they have the nerve to send you a refurbished phone and then on top of that most of them are not even good refurbished phones...


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a friend that works at Assurian in middle Tennessee. They have so many phones going though that place. She told me she hates working on android phones. A simple normal cell phone can be a pain to fix she said. So I can see if you get mad. I have a rice saved, water log, DROIDX myself and afraid to send mine in.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

I had the exact same thing happen, two days out of the box it stopped charging lol at least they replaced it no problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

that sux i still have insurance for my droid 2 but theres no point atm because i got my droid x for a 100 and a droid inc for a 100 on ebay i can prob get a droid 2 for 60-80 at this point theres no point to have insurance jus get used phone off ebay for same price as making an insurance claim lol


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well that may be the case as long as it's not a newer phone. Try to replace the Nexus cheaper than the insurance claim. But for the older phones, I agree Ebay or Craig's List is the way to go.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Had a good experience with them with an old HTC winmo phone that's buttons stopped working. This was awhile ago though before he whole smartphone fad burst and I would not surprise me if today their service is worse.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

5char

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

I've actually had good luck with them. First with a Blackberry Storm replacement, then in the past week with a Droid X replacement. My screen started getting black lines going across and I did the insurance replacement. Not only did the only charge me a $50 deductible instead of the $100 the letter I got recently said it was going to cost, but the phone has worked better than my first one so far (keeping my fingers crossed). Hope your next replacement goes much more smoothly.


----------

